# update on wilson and eden food



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

so, there was me thinking it was the eden making his poo runny, but yesterday, i only gave him a tiny bit of pedigree in the morning, then for the rest of the day, just eden. he had on poo before bed, a small hard one in the night and one hard one this morning when he came out of cage, nothing like the usual bigger, more frequent and runnier ones he was having, so, i think i did a good thing taking him off the pedigree, and as for him not eating the eden, he is eating it, so yay  no more pedigree or RC for my little man.
now though i would like to give him some wet food now and then as i dont think i would like a diet of just dry food, i am thinking about natures menu or naturediet. are these any good? im thinking the wet food for breakfast and eden for other meals


----------



## Thomskim (Feb 25, 2013)

Good to hear that he's doing okay on it. Eden is one of the best dog foods available in the UK (if not the best). You can always soften his kibble by using warm water to make it more of a soft texture for him or I used to give Dior some cooked chicken and steamed veg once and a while. I used to give her a wet food occasionally and found that it made her poos runny like you described with Wilson. I think you have to be careful with introducing wet foods to Eden due to it being very rich and it can upset the balance that Eden has (going by there facebook page as people ask similar questions).


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nature diet has rice,and so do some of the Natures Menu cans and all of the pouches. I would try and stick to grain free if possible. ZiwiPeak canned, Lilys Kitchen, Applaws, Simpsons Premium, Nose2Tail, are all good wet foods without any grain.
Also consider adding some fresh raw meat as Rachel suggested, tripe being the ideal addition to a quality kibble.
Let his tummy settle and adapt to the new diet first though before adding anything new.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks all, I am going to a stockists tomorrow that supplies raw foods, and it's only a 10-15 minute drive from me. Yay, and a big variety too, lots to pick from. They stock Canagan, so I'm thinking of changing to that instead of Eden, good or bad idea?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Did you order the smaller bag or did you get ut put into smaller bags for storage .and I occasionally give my girl nature's menu. I personally like it for its clear ingredients and alina LOVES the taste!


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I found feeding too much gives Oscar loose stool with eden 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

